# balcão, sacada, varanda, terraço, açoteia, eirado, alpendre



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Olá a todos!!!   

Fico confusa quando muitas palavras podem ser usadas para a mesma coisa. 

De todas estas palavras, achava que SACADA ("balcão de janela...") nunca poderia ser usada no lugar de VARANDA. Mas no Google Imagens vi que estava redondamente enganada e depois pude constar que há dicionários que registram este uso. Não gosto disto mas aceito. Mas nem todas varandas poderão ser chamadas de sacadas, pois não? Para mim ainda é muito difícil fazer esta associação.

Por outro lado, acredito que só encontramos uma AÇOTEIA lá em cima de uma casa ou de um edifício. Ou seja, só na parte superior.

Quanto à palavra ALPENDRE, imagino esta cobertura saliente só no rés-do-chão/térreo. Mas pode ser que alguém me diga o contrário. Haverá um alpendre lá na açoteia/no terraço ("parte superior da casa que substitui o telhado o parte dele")? Ah! Vi que há quem use varanda para o alpendre á frente ou em volta de uma casa.

EIRADO era palavra que nem imaginava que existia. Se eu fosse um dicionário ambulante... BALCÃO só usava mesmo para "móvel de estabelecimento comercial para atendimento dos clientes".

Espero comentários, etc.

Desde já fica registrado aqui o meu muitíssimo obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Para descomplicar (?) vou dizer como relacionamos estas palavras:
*balcão =  sacada
varanda = alpendre
**terraço = açoteia =  eirado, (*estes dois últimos: açotéia e eirado são pouco - ou nada - usados no Brasil, eu mesma não conhecia)

Aqui uma discussão sobre a açoteia. 

Varanda corrida. 

Terraço.


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci de acrescentar: a varanda ou alpendre normalmente fica na frente ou de lado da casa, no térrro. Geralmente dizemos que o balcão ou a sacada são aquelas varandinhas que ficam nos prédios, por exemplo esta. Ou então estas varandinhas, sacadas, balcões deste prédio. 
O terraço fica sempre em cima:  Espaço descoberto sobre um edifício ou ao nível de um andar dele. 
Obviamente todos os dados acima são referentes ao Brasil.

varanda ou alpendre.

Este varandão é o que mais encarna o alpendre.


----------



## Carfer

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> EIRADO era palavra que nem imaginava que existia. Se eu fosse um dicionário ambulante...


 
Não se preocupe. A palavra é de uso bastante raro (isto é, aqui em Portugal). Vem de '_eira_', o local onde nas quintas e aldeias se malhavam os cereais. Tão raro, devo dizer-lhe, que há dias um colega, que tomo por especialista na área do imobiliário, confundiu 'eirado' com 'beirado' porque nunca tinha ouvido o termo. Tem desculpa mas que de pouco lhe vale porque arranjou um trinta-e-um que provavelmente lhe irá fazer perder o processo.



2007Ciça Espanha said:


> BALCÃO só usava mesmo para "móvel de estabelecimento comercial para atendimento dos clientes".


 
Nas casas tradicionais os balcões são muito frequentes, daí que a palavra seja bem mais usual do que 'eirado'.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Carfer said:


> ... Nas casas tradicionais os balcões são muito frequentes, daí que a palavra seja bem mais usual do que 'eirado'.


 
Então BALCÃO de janela é uma palavra muito usada?
Estou encantada com a generosidade que encontro neste site


----------



## Carfer

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> Então BALCÃO de janela é uma palavra muito usada?


 
Comparativamente com '_eirado'_, sem dúvida e dentro do seu campo de aplicação está perfeitamente viva (se vir no _priberam_, por exemplo, o significado de sacada, varanda larga, precede até o de balcão de loja).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Vem de '_eira_', o local onde nas quintas e aldeias se malhavam os cereais.



Creio que veio daí a expressão: Fulano não tem *eira nem beira*. 

(Eu nunca tinha entendido muito bem esta expressão, devido à esta palavra EIRA, apesar de entender o contexto e, às vezes, até a aplicá-la em certas ocasiões).

Obrigado.


----------



## vmmvcorazón

español terrazo   en portuguès  azulejo

  español  terraza   o azotea  en portuguès terraço  parte donde  es descubierto arriba de lo ultimo apartamento

español  balcòn portuguès  sacada o varanda

español  cobertizo portuguès  alpendre  parte  donde es cubierto arriba  de  lo ultimo  apartamento  ,se lo tiene  màs en casa


----------



## Carfer

vmmvcorazón said:


> español terrazo en portuguès azulejo
> 
> español terraza o azotea en portuguès terraço parte


 
Que eu saiba, nenhuma das definições de '_terrazo_' corresponde a '_azulejo_' em português, vmmvcorazón. Em português '_azulejo_' é apenas o ladrilho vidrado (_ladrillo vidriado_)

 DRAE:
*1. *m. Pavimento formado por chinas o trozos de mármol aglomerados con cemento y cuya superficie se pulimenta.
*2. *m._ Pint._ Terreno representado en un paisaje.

'_Azotea_' também se diz '_açoteia_' no português de Portugal. São muito comuns nas casas do Sul, particularmente no Algarve.


----------



## vmmvcorazón

terraza  tiene azulejo
azotea  no tiene azulejo

ambos quedan  arriba de apartamento o casa


----------



## Francelho

Olá. Existe entre _varanda_ e _terraço_ a mesma diferença que existe em espanhol entre _balcón_ e _terraza_? Em espanhol uma _terraza_ é como uma varanda bastante mais grande. Obrigado.


----------



## Sagitary

_Varanda_ fica na lateral do prédio/apartamento, já o _terraço_ fica na parte superior.


----------



## Francelho

O terraço na parte superior não se chama de _açoteia_? Talvez apenas em Portugal...


----------



## anaczz

Não é tão simples assim definir essas palavras, pois há usos diferentes entre o português europeu e o brasileiro e, mesmo no Brasil, há diferenças regionais.

No Aulete e no Priberam, varanda, entre outras coisas, é sinônimo de terraço.

Em Portugal, chamam varanda ao que no Brasil chamamos  sacada.
No Brasil há quem chame sacada de terraço.
Em certas regiões do Brasil o quintal é chamado varanda.
Enfim, há um leque de significados para varanda, terraço, alpendre, marquise e coisas do gênero. 



E vejam que interessante no verbete *varanda*:

Aulete:  
6. Lus. Cômodo adjunto à casa de habitação onde dormem criados e  hóspedes


Priberam: 
8.           _Bras. _Recinto adjunto à casa de  habitação, no qual dormem criados e hóspedes.

Será que, afinal, alguém dá esse sentido à palavra? Os portugueses dizem que são os brasileiros e vice-versa.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> E vejam que interessante no verbete *varanda*:
> 
> Aulete:
> 6. Lus. Cômodo adjunto à casa de habitação onde dormem criados e hóspedes
> 
> 
> Priberam:
> 8. _Bras. _Recinto adjunto à casa de habitação, no qual dormem criados e hóspedes.
> 
> Será que, afinal, alguém dá esse sentido à palavra? Os portugueses dizem que são os brasileiros e vice-versa.


 
Cá por mim, nunca ouvi nem vi escrito. Na minha meninice dormíamos na varanda (sacada) em dias de muito calor porque nessa época ninguém tinha ar condicionado, mas não tínhamos criados e hóspedes, raramente. Aliás, misturar hóspedes com criados seria visto por aqueles como uma injúria e tanto maior quanto mais recuarmos no tempo. Duvido muito de tal significado.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é! É bem estranho. Nunca ouvi isso. 
Já, fazer a cama na varanda, parece que era comum por aqui, pelo menos nas músicas. Mas, pelo visto, essas varandas eram mesmo o quintal, o terreiro:

"Fiz a cama na varanda me esqueci do cobertor
  Deu um vento na roseira ai meus cuidados
  Me cobriu toda de flor" (Dilu Melo)

"Fiz a cama na varanda sob o manto das estrelas
Fui deitar com meu amor
Deu um vento na roseira espalhou a primavera
E cobriu com flor com flor" (Beto Guedes)


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Cá por mim, nunca ouvi nem vi escrito. Na minha meninice dormíamos na varanda (sacada) em dias de muito calor porque nessa época ninguém tinha ar condicionado, mas não tínhamos criados e hóspedes, raramente. Aliás, misturar hóspedes com criados seria visto por aqueles como uma injúria e tanto maior quanto mais recuarmos no tempo. Duvido muito de tal significado.



Isso aí, para mim, tem mais cara de _edícula_, onde tanto criados como hóspedes podem dormir, mas cada um a seu tempo - que o possam fazer simultaneamente também me parece estranho.


----------



## elm0505

Olá, eu tenho uma dúvida, como é que se diz normalmente "balcón" em português europeu? Eu sempre ouvi "varanda", mas há uma pessoa no meu trabalho que morou em Portugal e diz que é "balcão". Eu só tenho ouvido "balcão" com referência ao móvel ("mostrador" em espanhol)


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Olá, elm0505. No dicionário da _DICIOPÉDIA_ 2006, a primeira definição para *balcão* é “_ARQUITECTURA_ varanda larga de sacada”. Deixo aqui os meus melhores cumprimentos.


----------



## Carfer

elm0505 said:


> Olá, eu tenho uma dúvida, como é que se diz normalmente "balcón" em português europeu? Eu sempre ouvi "varanda", mas há uma pessoa no meu trabalho que morou em Portugal e diz que é "balcão". Eu só tenho ouvido "balcão" com referência ao móvel ("mostrador" em espanhol)



Pode ser '_balcão_', de facto, mas creio que o correspondente mais fiel do '_balcón'_ espanhol é a '_varanda'. _O _'balcão' _costuma ser ou uma _'varanda' _pequena, pouco comprida e pouco saliente, que frequentemente servia para as senhoras estarem sentadas observando o que se passava na rua, ou então o patamar elevado em que terminam as escadas de acesso exteriores das casas do Centro e Norte, em que a entrada principal é a do piso superior.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pode ser que eu esteja dando um palpite errado, mas acho que, modernamente, usamos "balcão" para uma varanda interna (balcão do teatro, p.e.), enquanto que a "varanda" é externa.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pode ser que eu esteja dando um palpite errado, mas acho que, modernamente, usamos "balcão" para uma varanda interna (balcão do teatro, p.e.), enquanto que a "varanda" é externa.



Também pode ser, embora nesse caso o termo mais comum no português europeu (que é o que o elmo pretende) é '_camarote_'.


----------



## pelus

Quantas dúvidas tirei com este tópico. 
Obrigada.

Sempre ficava pensando e pensando nestas palavbras sem saber utilizar alguma delas, sem diferenciar os significados e os equivalentes no espanhol........
Obrigada.


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------

